# Wow und Grafik und so



## Taha90 (15. April 2007)

Ja hab mal ne frage wie sieht das eig. aus wenn alle spiele so auf DX10 gespielt werden und geil aussehen macht WOW da mit oder...bleibt das so ne kack grafik!?


----------



## Firderis (15. April 2007)

Taha90 schrieb:


> Ja hab mal ne frage wie sieht das eig. aus wenn alle spiele so auf DX10 gespielt werden und geil aussehen macht WOW da mit oder...bleibt das so ne kack grafik!?


Die Grafik ist immer Geschmacksfrage. Und warum soll WoW auf DX10 gepusht werden? Die bisherigen Effekte und Grafiken reichen völlig aus.

Als bestes Beispiel für MMOs und Grafik = DX10 kommt mir AoC in den Sinn. Schaut man sich viele der bisherigen Videos an, so glaubt man gar nicht dass man da eigentlich mehrheitlich "nur" DX9 sieht. Es gibt nur wenige DX10-Videos, der Unterschied selbst ist bisher bei den Vergleichsmöglichkeiten nicht gravierend. Oder anders gesagt, DX10 ist aus meiner Sicht heraus für ein MMO noch gar nicht nötig.


----------



## Taha90 (15. April 2007)

und wann verbessern sie die grafik findest du nich die sihet iwie kacke und scheisse und langweilig aus??


----------



## Firderis (16. April 2007)

Taha90 schrieb:


> und wann verbessern sie die grafik findest du nich die sihet iwie kacke und scheisse und langweilig aus??


Ich finde sie passt zu WoW. Allerdings spiele ich das Spiel seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr, deshalb könnte mir auch eine Änderung gleich sein. Ich erkenne jedoch keinerlei Sinn darin die Grafik für DX10 zu ändern. Vom unnötigen Aufwand einmal abgesehen, welchen sie lieber in andere Schwächen investieren sollten...


----------



## Pordylox (16. April 2007)

DX10 wäre nett... so als Zusatz... meine Graka unterstützt DX10 schon... ;-) Als einzigste... *angeb*


----------



## Sartanshexer (6. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nenenene das kann und will ich mir nicht vorstellen wenn sie die grafik ändern kommt gleich ein komplett neues spiel raus das wäre wahrscheinlich nicht so erfolgreich wie wow weill keiner bock hat umzusteigen


----------



## M. Emran (6. Mai 2007)

Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn wow genau ne grafik hat wie beim Burning-Crusade intro movie???? Wär doch der hammer, findet ihr nicht?????


----------



## Hol Ash (7. Mai 2007)

M. schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn wow genau ne grafik hat wie beim Burning-Crusade intro movie???? Wär doch der hammer, findet ihr nicht?????



Wär vielleicht der Hammer, fänd ich aber nicht so gut weil dann Spieler wegfallen würden, weil viele Spieler (mich eingeschlossen) einen PC haben der DX10 nicht unterstützt. DX10 sieht zwar ganz nett aus aber WOW braucht es meiner ansicht nach nicht. Die Grafik von WOW sieht meiner ansicht nach gut aus, gerade weil sie nicht so aufwendig ist wie DX10.


----------



## b1ubb (9. Mai 2007)

Pordylox schrieb:


> DX10 wäre nett... so als Zusatz... meine Graka unterstützt DX10 schon... ;-) Als einzigste... *angeb*



meine graka hat auch dx10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *bääääh*

ne mal zum topic:

ähm du sagst ja die graifk sieht kacke aus bla bla ... 
was genau sieht denn schlecht aus ?? 

also ich finde den wasser effekt toll
wenn man am flugmount sitzt die welt grandios
die gebiete mit den texturen einfach nur genial
die spielerdarstellung top 
und die neue items und verzauberungen wenn eine waffe glüht oder so BÄM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich weiß jetzt ned genau was kacke aussieht ... 
vielleicht gibts du mal die details auf höchste stufe ... usw ... 

wenn du sowas sagst ... dann wäre eine begründung toll


----------



## realten (17. Mai 2007)

Ich denke dass die Grafik den meisten online-Rollenspielern am Oasch vorbei geht und dx10 auch und eure Grafikkarten erst recht.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2007)

Schönes Beispiel:
Lineage II hat eine schnuckerzeckige Grafik, aber das Spiel ansich ist, sofern man nicht von asiatischer Abstammung ist, ein absoluter Reinfall. Meiner Ansicht nach.  

WoW vereint eine überzeichnete aber sehr sympathisch und vor allem passende Grafik mit toller Atmosphäre und ausreichendem Spielinhalt. DX10 ist nur eine Spielerei, welche die Anforderungen für unsere Hardware nur unnötig nach oben schrauben würde.


----------



## Scrum (17. Mai 2007)

Halo zusammen....Grafiken hin oder her,schaut euch Diablo an....oder so manch anders Game,Wichtig ist doch das Gameplay und nicht die Grafik oder?
Hab gestern Giana sisters aufnem "Uraltem"64er gezockt und es hat mal wieder"So wie in den alten zeiten"Spass gemacht....
Gruss Scrum!


----------



## Monolith (17. Mai 2007)

Taha90 schrieb:


> und wann verbessern sie die grafik findest du nich die sihet iwie kacke und scheisse und langweilig aus??



Ich finde dein Post sieht ein wenig merkwürdig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wieso sollte man die Grafik in dem Spiel aufbessern? Es würde nur dazu führen, dass tausende Spieler das Spiel nicht mehr spielen, da ihre Hardware nicht angemessen ist. Außerdem, welches Onlinespiel hat heutzutage noch solch einen Comiclook und solch einen Erfolg? Keines  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dunkelelfen druide (18. Mai 2007)

Scrum schrieb:


> Halo zusammen....Grafiken hin oder her,schaut euch Diablo an....oder so manch anders Game,Wichtig ist doch das Gameplay und nicht die Grafik oder?
> Hab gestern Giana sisters aufnem "Uraltem"64er gezockt und es hat mal wieder"So wie in den alten zeiten"Spass gemacht....
> Gruss Scrum!




find ich auch ! was bringt mir high end grafik wenn das gameplay schei*e is ! nix ! 


mfg


----------



## Faelaris (20. Juni 2007)

Mann muss auch zugute halten das WoW dafür auch auf ältere PC´s läuft und man nicht ein High End teil braucht.

Seht euch mal den Vorgänger Warcraft 3 an. Wäre es da nicht komisch wen WoW plötzlich mit super realistischer Grafik daher kommt so das man zu den Spielen bis auf den namen keinen zusammenhang mehr sieht?.

Es passt so und sollte erst bei WoW2 verbessert werden *g*


----------



## Wave2 (20. Juni 2007)

Faelaris schrieb:


> Mann muss auch zugute halten das WoW dafür auch auf ältere PC´s läuft und man nicht ein High End teil braucht.
> 
> Seht euch mal den Vorgänger Warcraft 3 an. Wäre es da nicht komisch wen WoW plötzlich mit super realistischer Grafik daher kommt so das man zu den Spielen bis auf den namen keinen zusammenhang mehr sieht?.
> 
> Es passt so und sollte erst bei WoW2 verbessert werden *g*



Genau das is der Punkt... Wenn man sich die WC3 Grafik mal anschaut is die der WoW Grafik sehr ähnlich, und viele Spieler wollten halt Schauplätze die in WC§ ne Rolle gspeitl haben auch in WoW mal mit irhem eigenen Charakter sehen. Un wenn man da jetz ne andere Grafik bringt, wäre das Scheiße..
Mir gefällt die Grafik, auch wenn ich nicht mehr lange WoW spielen werne... Nämclich dann, wenn AoC rauskommt ^^


----------



## Wave2 (20. Juni 2007)

Faelaris schrieb:


> Mann muss auch zugute halten das WoW dafür auch auf ältere PC´s läuft und man nicht ein High End teil braucht.
> 
> Seht euch mal den Vorgänger Warcraft 3 an. Wäre es da nicht komisch wen WoW plötzlich mit super realistischer Grafik daher kommt so das man zu den Spielen bis auf den namen keinen zusammenhang mehr sieht?.
> 
> Es passt so und sollte erst bei WoW2 verbessert werden *g*



Genau das is der Punkt... Wenn man sich die WC3 Grafik mal anschaut is die der WoW Grafik sehr ähnlich, und viele Spieler wollten halt Schauplätze die in WC§ ne Rolle gspeitl haben auch in WoW mal mit irhem eigenen Charakter sehen. Un wenn man da jetz ne andere Grafik bringt, wäre das Scheiße..
Mir gefällt die Grafik, auch wenn ich nicht mehr lange WoW spielen werne... Nämclich dann, wenn AoC rauskommt ^^


----------



## Lambi-! (4. August 2007)

WoW ist einzigartig, da darf man keine Grafik veraendern!


----------



## Wave2 (4. August 2007)

Du pushst auch gerne Threads, oder Lambi-!  ??


----------



## Ianvalor (17. August 2007)

Ich würde mich höchstens über kleine und dezente Grafikupdates freuen... ein paar mehr Büsche und Blümchen hier, ein paar neue kleine Details dort... - nix großartiges, aber grad so viel, dass es auffallen würde.

Zu viel Grafikneuerung wäre auch doof, denn dann könnt ich es mit meiner alten Mühle nich mehr in voller Auflösung zocken und unterwegs sähe es auch für meinen Laptop düster aus... *g*

Grad da sähe ich insgesamt (also bei kleinen Grafikspielereien) noch Platz für Updates und Neuerungen. Auch diese Sache mit den neuen Frisuren und so... - hallo? Sowas gibts seit Urzeiten bei Ultima Online (nennt sich da "Friseur", der einen umstylt) - was nicht heißt, dass ich jetzt wieder sowas wie "dann geh doch da spielen, wenn alles besser ist"... *g*

Vielleicht noch ein paar neue NPCs, ein paar neue Rezepte, neue Baupläne, etc... SOWAS würd ich mir als Update wünschen!


----------



## Anderoth (21. August 2007)

Die WoW-Grafik ist extra so programmiert worden, damit sie benutzerfreundlich ist und auf die Breite Masse zugeschnitten ist, sodass sehr viele Leute WoW zocken können. Von daher brauchst du nicht mit Updates rechnen.


----------



## Tikume (22. August 2007)

Mit dem nächsten Add On wurden ja bereits Updates der Grafik angekündigt. Das wird wohl erstmal eher dezent sein, aber ich denke dass da mit den jahren noch mehr kommen wird, z.B. detailliertere Spieler/Monstermodelle.

Sowas kann man auch optional machen. In Daoc oder EQ2 kann man die Modelle z.B. wechseln.


----------



## maggus (22. August 2007)

Mit dem Addon wird etwas realistischeres Eis und Feuer Enzug halten. Wie immer allerdings nur im neuesten Gebiet.


----------



## BIGLOVE (13. September 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Mit dem Addon wird etwas realistischeres Eis und Feuer Enzug halten. Wie immer allerdings nur im neuesten Gebiet.




und das ist der misst sie sollten auch alte gebiete im neueren glanz strahlen lassen mit mehr deteils aller büsche wasser und texturen vorallem das wasser sieht in WoW armseelig aus selbst morrwind und viele andere alte spiele (DAOC) zeiegns WoW,
bei Daoc hatte man nich nur die neuen gebiete verbessert sondern auch die alten, so hat man gerne nochmal neue chars durch die alten landschaften geschickt und neue spieinhalt wie zB sogar neue inis in altenn gebieten 
wären auch nicht übel


----------



## Ianvalor (14. September 2007)

Das ist ja genau meine Rede... - ich will auch für die "Alte Welt" ein paar Grafikneuerungen... - ein paar mehr Details hier und da und so...

Wobei ich das Wasser gar nicht mal mehr so schlimm finde - da stört´s mich mehr, dass das Wasser bei LOTRO total genial aussieht, es aber keine "durchs-Wasser-lauf"-Animation hat, sondern mehr aussieht wie ein Spiegel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne
CU @all
Ian


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2007)

Oder man macht es wie in EQ2 wo die Wasseroberfläche selbst aufgewühlt wird und es auch Cloth Simulation und so gibt.

Allerdings ist die EQ2 Engine auch etwas hardwarehungriger ^^


----------



## Galdera (25. September 2007)

wenn blizzard es endlich mal schaffen würde die hardware-kompatiblitätsliste zu erweitern wärs mir egal ob sie an der grafikquali was schrauben.

aber solang ich mit meinem 3000+ amd und gf6600 schlechtere frames habe als auf meinem 2200+ amd und gf4 sollen die lieber die finger von grafischen verbesserungen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber immerhin hat mein kumpel mit gf8800 genauso lags in shattrath wie ich ^^

zudem find ich die 'comic-grafik' nichtgrad dx10 kompatibel, weils dort einfach nicht auffallen würde.
ist ungefähr so als wennst den weg von a nach b mit standard-golf und ferrari im stau vergleichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mohrogh (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich find WoW lebt ja auch gewissermaßen von dieser Comic-Grafik weil sie aus WC3 kopiert wurde und somit die ganze Story und Athmosphäre verkörpert. Ohne diese Grafik wär WoW genauso wie andere MMO's auch. Ich hab die Grafik bei mir komplett hochgeschraubt und dann siehts eigentlich super aus. 

Der extreme Hardware-Hunger von EQ2 den ja wohl jedem EQ2-Spieler bekannt sein wird hat bei letztendlich auch dafür gesorgt das ich auf WoW umgestiegen bin. Und ich bin bis heute mit dieser Entscheidung zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße: Mohrogh


----------



## Apex (2. Oktober 2007)

mal ehrlich, seids mal morgens wenn die sonne über de weäldern von terrokar aufgeht da langeflogen ?
die ganzen sonen strahlen und glanz lichter ? des is ne echt schöne spiel atmosphäre.


----------



## Uktawa (2. Oktober 2007)

Ein gutes MMORPG besticht durch sein Gameplay, Comunity und Langzeitmotivation. Die Grafik steht da eher an geringer Stelle. Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist wohl Ultima Online, dass mit einer Grafik daher kommt die ja viele als "absolut bescheiden" bezeichnen würden. Grafik ist halt nicht alles.
Ausserdem sollte man immer bedenken das nicht 100% der Spieler einen Top Highend PC zu Hause stehen haben. Das haben eher die wenigsten. Meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach nicht mehr als 50-60 Prozent der WoW`ler. Der Rest spielt auf "alten" Rechnern die WoW Fähig sind, aber schon zu stottern anfangen würden, würde man WoW auf Maximum Grafikdarstellung+Effekte usw spielen.
Eine schöne...oder eine "geile" Grafik ist meiner Meinung nach immer die Sahne auf dem Kuchen. Es geht auch ohne, weil der Kuchen von Haus aus schon gut schmeckt.

Fazit: Grafik ist nur ein geringer Teil des Ganzen...


----------



## BloodyEyes (2. Oktober 2007)

Die Grafik in WoW lässt sich am bessten mit zweckmässig beschreiben. Aus möglichst einfachen Texturen wird das maximum an schönheit rausgeholt. Und das is völlig in Ordnung so. Man ist es doch von Blizzard´s Spielen gewohnt das sie weniger mit Grafik trumpfen als viel mehr mit Spieltiefe. Mein Gott wie lang hab ich Diabo oder WC3 gespielt....


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (2. Oktober 2007)

WoW Grafik gefällt mir bischer von allen MMOs am besten. Die anderen wollen "echt" aussehen aber das ist sowas von lächerlich... sieht aus wie Plastikspielzeug.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW sieht von allen am besten aus. GuildWars sieht auch noch nett aus und läuft damit sogar auf schwächeren Rechnern. Da konnte mal jemand eine gute Engine programmieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (16. Oktober 2007)

naja wow auf dx 10 netter gedanke aber glaube nicht das es geht von (vom aussehen her) dx 6 auf dx10 umzusteigen.
mann darf nicht vergessen wow war grafisch bei erscheinen 2005 schon völlig veraltet.
aber so von optik her kann man wow mit der ps2 gleichsetzen und die ist 7 jahre alt

mmhh obwohl God of War schon besser aussieht als wow


----------



## gamma0815 (16. Oktober 2007)

BloodyEyes schrieb:


> Die Grafik in WoW lässt sich am bessten mit zweckmässig beschreiben. Aus möglichst einfachen Texturen wird das maximum an schönheit rausgeholt. Und das is völlig in Ordnung so. Man ist es doch von Blizzard´s Spielen gewohnt das sie weniger mit Grafik trumpfen als viel mehr mit Spieltiefe. Mein Gott wie lang hab ich Diabo oder WC3 gespielt....




Also ich muss sagen.... Ich werde jetzt nach 4 Monaten WoW wieder zurück zu Anarchy Online gehen. Klar hat WoW wirklich VIEL bessere Grafik auf high res, aber WoW bietet einfach VIEL zu wenig für ein MMORPG um einen lange zu faszinieren (Ja ich bin in einer großen Raidgilde, die SSC etc geht). Die Spieltiefe, Charakterskillung... mm ja eigtl alles ist in WoW nichts halbes und nichts ganzes wenn man sich mal die anderen MMORPG'S angeschaut, und gespielt hat. Gegen die Charakterskillungen, Spieltiefe und Möglichkeiten die zB Anarchy Online (5+ Jahre gespielt) oder EvE Online (1 1/2) bieten ist WoW schlichtweg ein Witz. 
Was die Möglichkeiten, Spieltiefe und Charaktergestaltung angeht, kommt kein Spiel an EvE Online vorbei. Sicherlich ist ein Weltraum-MMORPG nicht jedermans sache, aber dies steht hier auch nicht zur Debatte.
Somit kann ein Spiel noch so gut aussehen.... wenn's nichts zu bieten hat, wirds bald langweilig. Und so gehts mir mit WoW.. sicherlich es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, ganz im gegenteil, aber es ist einfach viel zu unausgereift und sieht einfach nur gut aus.
Das reicht mir, als RPG-Gamer älteren Semesters bei weitem nicht aus.

Trotzdem ist WoW ein super Spiel für MMORPG einsteiger, weil es so herrlich unkompliziert und einfach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für 'Vets' ist es ein kleiner Zeitvertreib für ein paar Wochen / Monate, dann ist die Luft raus. Und daran würde auch ein komplettes Grafikupdate nichts ändern.

Viel Spass beim daddeln,
Gamma


----------



## Dr.Zoid (16. Oktober 2007)

Nun meiner Meinung nach, kann man es nicht jedem Spieler immer Recht machen.

Sieht man sich jedoch die Entwicklung der Spielgrafik der letzten 4 Jahre an, so ist WoW irgendwann stehen geblieben. Sicher gab es immer wieder kleinere Verbesserungen an der Grafikengine, aber im Großen und Ganzen hat sich seit dem nicht viel getan.

Denkbar wäre eine generelle Grafiküberholung mit einem der kommenden AddOn's, welche dann optional installiert werden könnte.
Oder ein "WoW-Reladed", also eine komplett neue Grafikengine (ich denke da z.B. an: *CryEngine 2*, *Unreal Engine 3* oder *id Tech 5*) mit allem Schnick-Schnack der geht.
Natürlich dann als neue Vollversion zum Kauf, da dies mit erheblichem Programmieraufwand verbunden ist.

Vorn stand irgendwo WoW mit Intrografik, sowas wird man wohl erst in einigen Jahren sehen, wenn die benötigte Hardeware für diese Rechenleistung bezahlbar ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber WoW "lebt" nicht von der Grafik des Spiels, sondern von der Community die dahinter steht.
Wäre es ein Offline-Game dann hätte ich schon längst aufgehört mit diesem Spiel.
Es ist doch so, dass man kaum ein Spiel findet indem soviel taktisches Zusammenspiel der (mittlerweile max. 25) Spieler benötigt wird um spezielle Aufgaben zu erfüllen ( Bosskämpfe ).

Vielleicht steckt hier das Geheimnis des Erfolges von WoW, immerhin sind es mittlerweile mehr als 9Mio. Spieler weltweit.


----------



## Tikume (16. Oktober 2007)

Dr.Zoid schrieb:


> Aber WoW "lebt" nicht von der Grafik des Spiels, sondern von der Community die dahinter steht.
> Wäre es ein Offline-Game dann hätte ich schon längst aufgehört mit diesem Spiel.



Das dürfte bei jedem MMO so sein, aber nur alte Spieler versuchen zu halten geht nicht. Jedes MMO braucht auch neue Spieler. Und da ist nunmal auch die Grafik ein Faktor - sonst würden heute sicher mehr Leute UO oder EQ spielen. Diese Spiele stecken nämlich von den Möglichkeiten her auch Wow in die Tasche.


----------



## Glomandir (17. Oktober 2007)

*1. "Aber das ist wie in WC3"*
Na und ... ich denke ein Grossteil der Spieler hat null bezug zu WC .. ich hab zwar den 3. Teil auch gespielt, aber auch da wurde die Grafik gegenüber dem 1. Teil deutlich verbessert... das heisst ja nicht, dass sie realistischer werden muss...

*2. "Aber dann können viele das Spiel nimmer zocken"*
MOMENT ! wir reden hier nicht von einem Quantensprung... obwohl der Wasser-abperl-effekt bei Crisys schon was vom geilsten ist, wass ich bisher in Games sah, muss dat ja nicht sein... desweiteren ist es kein Problem ein Grafikupdate so einzubinden, dass man es abschalten kann... 

*3. "Aber die Grafik ist doch so schon absolut spitze"*
NEIN ist sie nicht.. eine Sichtweite von ca. 200m ist schrott ... ein Ausblenden der Objekte wie momentan (ich schätze so ab 150m bei vollsten Settings) ist eher armselig... 

*4. "Grafik ist doch Latte ohne Spielspass"*
RICHTIG ... aber wenn zum Spielspass (naja... ohne die guten Freunde gäbs nimmer viel Spielsass nach gut 2.5 Jahren) nun noch eine etwas modernere Grafikleistung käme wärs halt doch noch schöner... ^^

Manchmal kommen mir die WoW Zocker wie ne isolationsPartei in der Politik vor ... um es mit den berümten Worten eines solchen Schweizer Politikers zu sagen : "i bi dergäge"


----------



## Dagon1 (17. Oktober 2007)

Mich wundert es, daß immer WC3 genannt wird.......wenn ich mich auf WC1 beziehe könnte ich behaupten, daß Blizzard bei dem Spiel eine Grafik ausgewählt hat die zu diesem Zeitpunkt der Realität am nächsten kam ergo kann WoW auch eine realitätsnahe Grafik bekommen.

Der Grafikstil ist mir allerdings herzlich egal.

Was allerdings nett wäre wären mehr Details und weniger Kanten.
Dazu braucht es keine Über-Engine sondern nur ne höhere Auflösung und ein paar mehr Texturen.

Außerdem kann man es so lösen wie bei EQ2.......langsame Rechner = schlechte  Grafik, schnelle Rechner = gute Grafik.


Mit schimmeligem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (17. Oktober 2007)

ja an der grafik könnten sie was bessern aber ist nicht sooo wichtig...
achja übrigens ein spiel wie WoW wird nach spielspaß und anderes gewertet aber nicht nach der grafik...

sorry für die fehler im text....


----------



## alexander912 (17. Oktober 2007)

Also ich muss sagen , das mir die WoW Grafik in erster Linie gefällt, weil sie einfach das Feeling von Warcraft hat. Und das is schon ein grund die Grafik so zu lassen. kenne selbst nur wenige spiele die ein Feeling erzeugen können wie in WoW.
Klar kleine Details wie: Wasserspiegelungen, Büsche und Pflanzen,m kannte besser runden oder auch einfach Bugs in den Texturen könnten verbeessert werden (man sehe stormwind, da fehlt bei den gebäuden teilweise das dach oder die türme sind auch nur halb da wenn man mit Improved Camera mal voll rauszoomt.)
Über neine weitere Sichtweite würde ich mich auch freuen. Zumindes eine sichtweise übers komplette gebiet in dem man gerade ist.
Aber da hat mir en GM schon drauf geantwortet das sie es net machen, weil es beim bugusing und cheaten helfen könnte Oo

Sonst würd ich die grafik so lassen, denn es kommt wirklich mehr auf das an was hinter der Grafik steckt und ich denke da hat WoW einiges zum Ausgleichen.

in diesem Sinne
For the Horde
Mfg
Alex das Schnitzel


----------



## Kramak (17. Oktober 2007)

Mit WoW ist es wie mit der Wii: nicht die Grafik sondern das Gameplay und der Spielspass stehen im vordergrund. Was nützt einem eine Hammergrafik wenn der Rest des Spiels Sch...e ist?


----------



## Wayne o_O (17. Oktober 2007)

ja aber WoW is kein sch*** spiel so siehts mal aus.... also sagt nich immer:
was hat man von der grafik wenn das spiel scheiße is...man man man.

wenn es leute gibt denen egal is obs aussieht wie bei wc3 oder nich dann sollte man sie ebend die grafik hochschrauben lassen so einfach und alle die nicht wollen lassens eben.

aber blizzard macht da sowieso nix für die die nen guten rechner haben und gerne ne andere grafik hätten weils ja die minderheit ist...naja was solls mich stört die grafik nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber naja wie schon genannt dieverse details könnte man schon ausbessern

soviel dazu

MfG Wayne O_o


----------



## Aîm (17. Oktober 2007)

wenn dir die grafik net gefällt steig um auf lotro, basta.
die grafik in wow passt (vorausgesetzt man setzt alles auf max.) und immerhin nicht 2d wie in einigen anderen mmorpg's wie z.b. tibia ^^schöne alte 2dimensionale zeit mit imadinäre 3ten dimension^.-


----------



## gamma0815 (17. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das dürfte bei jedem MMO so sein, aber nur alte Spieler versuchen zu halten geht nicht. Jedes MMO braucht auch neue Spieler. Und da ist nunmal auch die Grafik ein Faktor - sonst würden heute sicher mehr Leute UO oder EQ spielen. Diese Spiele stecken nämlich von den Möglichkeiten her auch Wow in die Tasche.



Dem kann ich mehr als nur beipflichten ^^
Und wenn man mal überlegt wie lange UO schon existiert, 'könnte' (was hftl. nicht falsch aufgefasst wird - ich kann mich hier nur selbst wiederholen - WoW ist KEIN schlechtes Spiel) man fast behaupten WoW ist ein Armutszeugnis heutiger MMORPG Spielkultur. 
Wie schon erwähnt bin ich der Meinung das gerade EvE Online was heutigen MMORPG standard entspricht, immer wieder neue Maßstäbe setzt und die Jungs von CCP ihren job verdammt gut machen. Das EvE einen viel kleineren Spieler-Stamm hat, mag viel an der Komplexität, am Anspruch und der Art des Spiels liegen - es ist halt kein MMORPG in dem man mit seinem Charakter durch die Welt läuft und Monster für EP haut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spass beim daddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gamma 
(eingefleischter Heinrich Fan ^^)


----------



## Eikos (17. Oktober 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach hat WoW einen einzigartigen Grafikstil der auch in 2-3 Jahren nocht toll sein wird. Bilzzard arbeitet ja auch immer weiter an kleinen Effekten und die Grafik von WoW ist eine der wenigen die auch mit geringen Details gut aussieht und einfach zu 100% zu der Welt passt.


----------



## Wagga (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mal gelesen, weiß nicht mehr die Quelle. das Blizzard jederzeit in der Lage ist, die Grafiken jederzeit verbessern gar austauschen kann.

Ich denke das jedes MMORPG modular aufgebaut ist so das es leicht bzw. ohne alles komplett neu programmiert werden muss Teile verbesserbar bzw. austauschbar sind.

z.B.: In WoW die neue Sound-Engine.

So ist Blizzard jederzeit in der Lage WoW grafisch aufzufrischen.

Ich finde die Grafik persönlich für WoW ausreichend, sie muss nicht umbedingt besser sein.

Das Wasser ist doch gut und außerdem passt der Stil zu WoW.

Also DirectX 10 ist (noch) nicht erforderlich.

Und Wow kann grafisch wenns nötig sein sollte, aufgefrischt werden.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Phobius (19. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon so oft geschrieben:

World of Warcraft stammt aus dem Warcraft Universum (Ja, dat ist net davon geklaut ... dat kommt aus dem gleichen Hause) und von daher finde ich passt die Grafik einfach.

Grafik hochschrauben?
Als zusätzliche Option i.O., aber nicht im Allgemeinen. Ich denke gerade die geringen Hardware Anforderungen sind auch ein Grund wieso Leute WoW und nicht andere Spiele gewählt haben.

Und wenn du ne "bessere" Grafik (Ansichtssache ^^) willst, steig doch um ...
Herr der Ringe Online bietet zB eine Sau-Geile Grafik.
Und im nächsten Jahre erscheinen auch ein paar sehr hoch angepriesene MMOs bei welchen die Grafik einfach nur Hammer aussieht...

PS: SuFu is was feines ...


----------



## Höllenengel Valfaris (19. Oktober 2007)

Also mir persönlich gefällt die Grafik wie sie ist ^^ 
Leider bin ich da der einzige. Ich kenne nur einen ausem rl der auch WoW zockt und alle die sichs bei mir angeschaut haben meinten meißt das ist so baby Grafik, zuviel Comic.
Bei den Intros sind alle durchgedreht und jeder hat gesagt (und ich habs bestimmt 10 oder mehr gezeigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) WÄR DIE GRAFIK SO IM SPIEL ... 
Ich persönlich glaub das es genauso nicht mal möglich wäre ... vllt mit den teuersten Grafik karten die dann um die 1000€ kosten <.< und da wär ich mir sicher das über 50% aufhört zu spielen (ICH AUCH).   
Aber wenn sie die Grafik fast so hinbekommen wieso sollten dann viele aufhören??? Ich mein ich denk die meisten gehen arbeiten ... bei mir wärs vllt nur ne Grafikkarte und dafür würd ich auch 300€ - 400€ ausgeben wenn ich das Spiel dann gescheid Spielen kann und wer bei WoW jetzt schon Probleme hat sollte sich echt mal überlegen nen neuen Rechner zu kaufen. Früher war ich eher mit Konsolen beschäftigt weil man da so gut wie nie probleme hat das Grafik spinnt oder sonst was aber als ich mir dann einen Rechner selbst gebaut und bischen Geld investiert habe hat sich das auch geändert weil mit nem guten PC hat man auch kaum Probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja lassen wir uns überraschen was Blizz in den nexten Jahren noch so vorhat um seine Kundschafft zu vergrößen ein Kino Film soll ja auch kommen die neue Erweiterung usw. 

Liebe grüße Valfaris


----------



## Rakelm (19. Oktober 2007)

wem die Grafik von WoW nich gefällt und se zum Kotzen findet soll mit WoW aufhören und HDRO zocken und nich hier rummeckern "Üäh... Grafik...scheisse"   -_-' tz tz tz


----------



## Glomandir (21. Oktober 2007)

Rakelm schrieb:


> wem die Grafik von WoW nich gefällt und se zum Kotzen findet soll mit WoW aufhören und HDRO zocken und nich hier rummeckern "Üäh... Grafik...scheisse"   -_-' tz tz tz


Aslo ich find das Spiel an und für sich gut.. wenn ich auch vorallem noch wegen der guten Gildenfreudnen spiele... 

denn.. 

... Grafik ist altbacken und in keinster weise genügend... am schlimmsten ist der viel zu kleine Sichtradius und das viel zu frühe ausblenden der Objekte...

... die Effekte sind lasch und nicht mal auf der Stufe von GW ...

... der eigentlich einzige noch vorhandene Inhalt ist auf Leute mit zuviel Freizeit zugeschnitten... 

dennoch.. ein wirklich schönes Chatprogramm, bei dem man mit vergleichbaren Items auch als wenigspieler mal nen möchtegerne Pro schlagen kann... 

Ich frag mich manchmal, was hier alle immer gegen ein Grafik update haben? Crysis läuft auf meiner Kiste... nicht mit vollen details etc. aber dafür gibts ja Grafik optionen... 

Und ich hätt doch zu gerne mal gescheite Bäume, Reiteffekte (staub etc)


----------



## Balea666 (21. Oktober 2007)

Die grafik gehört halt zu Warcraft wie Topf zu deckel. Aus ende!!

ich persönlich könnte mir nie andere grafik vorstellen in warcraft würde einfach nicht passen...


----------



## Haxxler (21. Oktober 2007)

Das einzige was mir nich so ganz passt an WoW sind manche Bäume, Sträucher und so die sehen teilweise echt aus wie 2D aber kann mir schlimmeres vorstellen. Wenn die Story und so passt is die Grafik eigentlich egal.


----------



## dunkelelfen druide (22. Oktober 2007)

wenn mir ein spiel spaß macht scheiß ich auf die grafik .... so wie ich werden viele denken ...


----------



## Glomandir (23. Oktober 2007)

dunkelelfen schrieb:


> wenn mir ein spiel spaß macht scheiß ich auf die grafik .... so wie ich werden viele denken ...




Hmmm.: Diablo (ned 2 ) war echt Funny... hat mir mega Spassgemacht.. auch als ichs letzthin mal wieder getestet hatte.. nur nach ca. 10 min. hatt ich beginnenden Augenkreps und fands nur noch .. bääää 

GRafik mag nicht das wichtigste sein, aber so unwichtig wie hier viele behaupten iss sie nicht^^ Klar wenn der Rest ned stimmt bringt auch die beste Grafik nix... aber wer von euch spielt heute noch Stundenlang Pong? Marble Madness? oder den ersten Teil von Civ, Pirates etc.? 

Alles wirkliche Top Spiele^^

Bin wirklich immer wieder erstaunt, wie SVP-Like viele der WoW Zocker sind^^ jaja das verstehen höchstens die Schweizer^^


----------



## Rankoro (23. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ...
> ähm du sagst ja die graifk sieht kacke aus bla bla ...
> was genau sieht denn schlecht aus ??
> 
> ...


Ich antworte einfach mal darauf, bzw frage dich ob du noch keine besseren Effekte gesehn hast oder du wirklich glaubst was du schreibst? Was bitte ist an dem sich wiederholenden Effekten, egal ob Wasser oder Land so toll? Flieg mit Mount so hoch, das das Wasser anfängt zu flimmern, Texturen sind nur aus nem Baukasten, große Unterschiede findest du nicht, im Gegenteil, Tanaris ist das beste Bsp. für schlechte Grafik, da dort mehrmals verschieden Sandarten vermischt sind und zwischendurch nicht mal nen Übergang ist, und einfach 2 oder mehrere Linien regelrecht duch die ganze Wüste führen weil die Grafiken nicht zusammenpassen.

ABER ...


Noxiel schrieb:


> ...
> WoW vereint eine überzeichnete aber sehr sympathisch und vor allem passende Grafik mit toller Atmosphäre und ausreichendem Spielinhalt. DX10 ist nur eine Spielerei, welche die Anforderungen für unsere Hardware nur unnötig nach oben schrauben würde.


genau das ist es eben was WoW ausmacht, die Atmosphäre, Sympathie und das Feeling. Deswegen seh ich auch über die oben genannten Sachen hinweg. Auch ein Grund ist es mit Freunden WoW zum Spaßhaben zu "mißbrauchen", weil der eine in der einen Ecke Deutschlands wohnt und der andere eben sonstwo.

Auch wird das Thema Warcraft 3 nochmal angesprochen, und genau da hat auch die Grafik den Flair ausgemacht, WoW war auch definitiv für diesen Kreis von Fans konzipiert, da ja WC3 schon eine riesige Fangemeinschaft hatte. Das WoW so ein riesiger Erfolg wurde, nunja ich glaub damit hat nichtmal Blizz gerechnet. Das ganze im Nachhinein noch mit DX10 zu versehn, hat also keinen Sinn, weil damit vor allem die die gerade noch so den passenden Rechner dafür haben vor den Kopf gestoßen werden würden.

Grüße


----------



## jekyll_do (8. November 2007)

Zunächst einmal finde ich die Grafik von WoW an sich spitze. Klar, die 3D-Modelle sehen nicht allzu komplex aus, dafür hat man tolle Landschaften mit schönen Bäumen und hübschen Bachläufen. Ziemlich gemütlich das ganze. Zb. den Wald von Elwynn finde ich sehr schön. WoW als Spielerlebnis finde ich grandios...aber wenn die Grafik geiler wäre wärs natürlich noch grandioser! Terminator 2 macht in Stereo auf nem kleinen TV auch Spass, aber mit Dolby Surround und hdtv ists einfach noch cooler! Jeder andere Actionfilm natürlich auch :-) Mir gehts in Wow nicht nur um Items oder darum andere Spieler umzuhauen. Sondern auch darum Azeroth zu erkunden und mal abzuschalten vom Alltagsstress.  Und deshalb wäre ich sehr dafür den Spielern, die sich eine bessere Grafik wünschen  diese auch zu ermöglichen. Und alle WoW-Spieler die auf Athlon 500ern spielen würden auch nicht gewungen mitzuziehen. Man ist ja auch nicht gezwungen mit Wettereffekten zu spielen!

Ich würde dafür auch einiges an Kohle auf den Tisch legen. Und da bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige.
Wenn es eine neue Grafikengine bei xyz-handel für meinetwegen 59 Euro geben würde - ich würd auf der Stelle losrennen. 

Wenns bei mir nicht auf maximalen Einstellungen liefe würd ich mir auch sofort ne neue Grafikkarte holen. 

Aber ich fürchte das revolutionäre Grafikupdate wirs eh nicht geben. Und das ist echt richtig schade.
So long


----------



## Farodien (8. November 2007)

Taha90 schrieb:


> Ja hab mal ne frage wie sieht das eig. aus wenn alle spiele so auf DX10 gespielt werden und geil aussehen macht WOW da mit oder...bleibt das so ne kack grafik!?



Der Threaderöffner ist ja mal wieder ein richtiges Argumentationsgenie, die frage hättest dir auch selber beantworten können, weil egal was man macht die Einstellung der Leute lässt sich nicht ändern.

Braun kommt doch nun wirklich nicht sehr oft vor in WoW, was ist da mit "Kack" Grafik, schau mal in den Spiegel und frag dich was du mit Leuten machst die dir sagen das du scheisse aussiehst, wirst dich wahrscheinlich nicht mit denen abgeben.....mach das gleiche lass die Finger von WoW?

Versuch mal einen 40er Raid mit z.B. EQ2 Grafik zu machen....Du mit deinem Rechner bestimmt nicht und meinen würde es da auch ganz schön in die Knie ziehen.

Was willst mit einer Grafik wie in Crysis mit DX10, wofür erst noch der Rechner geschaffen werden muss, da schreist dann auch .....so ein Scheiss, kann ja keiner spielen, blödes Vista soll ich mir auch holen....blabla

In diesem Sinne

Nehmt WoW nicht den Style den es hat, die Grafik ist unvergänglich!


----------



## Muradin2 (8. November 2007)

M. schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn wow genau ne grafik hat wie beim Burning-Crusade intro movie???? Wär doch der hammer, findet ihr nicht?????




Das Video wurde vorgerendert, sprich, da läuft nichts in echtzeit.
Würde man so eine Grafik in Echtzeit berechnen müssen, würde wohl jede aktuelle Hardware kochen und blubbern. 
WoW ist nicht nur so erfolgreich, weil es einsteigerfreundlich und so ist, sondern weil es auch auf recht betagten PCs flüssig läuft.
Ein Grafik-Update, wie du es beschrieben hast, würde die Kunden nur vergraulen. 
Blizzard war ja noch nie berühmt, für die Grafik ihrer Spiele. Die waren bisher immer nicht ganz aktuell, was Grafik anbelangt.

Die momentane Grafik passt schon. Mit WotL kommt ja n leichtes Grafik-Update dazu (mehr Details, bessere Feuereffekte etc.). Das sollte reichen.


----------



## Raefael (12. Januar 2008)

Aîm schrieb:


> wenn dir die grafik net gefällt steig um auf lotro, basta.
> die grafik in wow passt (vorausgesetzt man setzt alles auf max.) und immerhin nicht 2d wie in einigen anderen mmorpg's wie z.b. tibia ^^schöne alte 2dimensionale zeit mit imadinäre 3ten dimension^.-


Hehe jo, aber auch Tibia hat seinen Reiz.
Allerdings möchte ich bezweifeln das viele Spieler die erst mit WoW in die mmorpg Szene eingestiegen sind sich in Tibia zurecht finden würden.

//Rafa


----------



## n00b2k (12. Januar 2008)

@Pordylox 

Rede net son scheiss, das deine die einzige Graka ist die dx10 unterstützt... (meine unterstützt scvhon 10.1) dummer nöl. Die ganze neue Grafikartengeneration kann das schon von gforce angefangen über ATI.


Und zum Topic

Ich finde es gut das die Grafik so ist, ein WoW mit mit bessere Grafik wäre kein WoW. Also ich finde das gut so und es soll auch so bleiben, aber das ist wohl geschmackssache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (12. Januar 2008)

Die Grafik von WoW..

Hier muss man 2 Paar Schuhe auseinanderhalten:

*Grafikstil*
Der Grafikstil in WoW schliesst, das überstilisierte, "knuffige" Fantasysetting ein, mit seinen vielen glitzernden und glänzenden Waffen und Rüstungen. Dass Paladine in voller Tier-Set Montur aussehen, als wären sie aus dem Power Rangers Comic entsprungen ist dem Grafikstil zuzuschreiben.

*Grafikqualität*
Die Qualität der dargebotenen Grafik äussert sich in solchen Dingen wie Weitsicht, Texturauflösung, Modelldetails, etc. pp

Wenn man nun mit scharfem Verstand und in knallharter analytischer Manier eine Schlussfolgerung zieht..
Dann kommt man zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Stil von WoW weitestgehend beibehalten werden kann/wird, und trotzdem gleichzeitig eine Verbesserung der grafischen Qualität erzielt werden kann.

Ich wünsche mir persönlich nichts großartiges, nur mehr Weitsicht und höher aufgelöste Texturen.


----------



## Tikume (12. Januar 2008)

Wäre die ingame Grafik so wie es aussehen sollte, gäbe es keine Render Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei Sachen wie Texturen haben andere gezeigt wie es geht, indem man z.B. die hochauflösenden Texturen optional macht.


----------



## maggus (12. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und bei Sachen wie Texturen haben andere gezeigt wie es geht, indem man z.B. die hochauflösenden Texturen optional macht.



Und damit wäre auch Blizzards Totschlagargument "Wir wollen keine Spieler ausgrenzen" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes totgeschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine, bei DAoC kann man auch für fast alles Optische auswählen, ob ich die alte ressourcenschonende Optik haben will, oder die neue Optik, die halt etwas mehr Speicher frisst.

Und bei 9 Millionen Abonennten sollten ein paar Grafiker mehr wohl im Budget sein.


----------



## Clandaries (12. Januar 2008)

Moin Leute,

mir würde es auch sehr gefallen, wenn alles etwas glatter wäre, noch besser, wenn sich alles bewegen würde, sprich Bäume, Blätter und die Gräser z.B. das wäre doch klasse, würde sehr viel mehr Leben ins Spiel bringen, Realitätsnahere Grafik würde nicht zu WoW passen, ist halt so. Achso, was ich aber auch noch gut finden würde, wäre, wenn die Rüssis und die Waffen mehr Details hätten, teilweise sehen die schon ganz schön doof aus ( ausser die T-Sets, da wurde sich Mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

greetz,

Dárkclaw





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Januar 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Und bei 9 Millionen Abonennten sollten ein paar Grafiker mehr wohl im Budget sein.



Nicht mal, denn Du musst ja nur die High-Res Texturen machen und die Skalierung für Low Res kann man dann automatisch drüber laufen lassen.
Ok, die erstmalige Erstellung der neuen Texturen wäre natürlich erstmal einiges an Aufwand, das vorhin gesagt gilt nur wenn das aufgearbeitet ist.


----------

